# New to MH's - help requested with Power Management



## 108333 (Nov 18, 2007)

Hi, we're new to MH's having just bought a Leyland Daf 2+2 Hitop. An oldie and hopefully a goodie - to try out mh holidays.

As we didnt get any manuals with the van and are having fun and games trying to work out the power management system. Does anyone know where we can get instructions/manual for a EMC PMS 34 12v dc, Mains 240v.

We would be grateful for any help/suggestions!


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

kypn said:


> Hi, we're new to MH's having just bought a Leyland Daf 2+2 Hitop. An oldie and hopefully a goodie - to try out mh holidays.
> 
> !


hi kypn and welcome to MHF. Can't help with information you ask for I'm afraid but this will push your post to the top and someone will surely answer.

Have you tried the manufacturers - via the internet ? They are usually helpful. At best old manuals are available for download but at least there might be some hidden away on a shelf somewhere.

G


----------



## 108333 (Nov 18, 2007)

Thank you for the reply. We have hunted the internet wit no luck so we are hoping someone here may be able to help.

Looking forward to travelling!


----------



## patman (Jan 1, 2007)

Have you tried looking on e-bay? I've found manuals for most things on there.
Regards Patman


----------



## 108333 (Nov 18, 2007)

*Eureka!*


 We tracked down the company who have very kindly emailed us the operating instructions to thePower Management System, PMS 3H (also known as PMS 3V) so hopefully we will be up and running in no time now.

If anyone wants a copy let me know and I will be happy to forward them to you.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

No need to email; they are already on MHF

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Downloads&d_op=ns_getit&cid=22&lid=131&type=url#get

Dave


----------

